# Aquatherm green pipe



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

looking at a job, they are specifing Aquatherm piping. I just got trained and certified to use it. Anyone install this before? And what do you think of it?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No-hub said:


> looking at a job, they are specifing Aquatherm piping. I just got trained and certified to use it. Anyone install this before? And what do you think of it?


How long was the training coarse ....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> How long was the training coarse ....


as long as it takes to check out at fergusons, probably.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> as long as it takes to check out at fergusons, probably.


That would be 2 hrs .... LOL


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

No-hub said:


> looking at a job, they are specifing Aquatherm piping. I just got trained and certified to use it. Anyone install this before? And what do you think of it?


We use both the greenpipe and the climatherm. Its tuff to make look nice, you cant dry fit and you have to make sure you install it so its square in all directions, or it looks like poo. As you might have guessed its harder to use, the larger pipe diameter it is.
So, after all that, we love it. Doesn't pinhole, doesn't leak, its doesn't need insulating on hot pipes(we haven't used it on cold yet) and it looks clean.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> How long was the training coarse ....


 3 hrs, we had building owner sit in class. We found out he wants to go with copper :thumbsup:


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I just did a boiler system with climatherm.

It turned out pretty nice. 

It is tough to get things plumb and square but all the same - no leaks or nothing. Which was nice as we finished hours before the big rush for the pool and hot tub.


----------

